# 500ml v60 recipe



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Hi All,

I primarily use the following recipe for v60 brews...

15g coffee... 250ml total water

-Initial 30ml 30second flush

-At 30secs add 55ml water, spiral pour, swirl v60 once poured.

-At 60secs add 55ml water, spiral pour.

-At 190secs add 55ml water, pour down middle

-At 120secs add 55ml water, pour down middle, swirl v60 once poured.

I'm interested in making a larger brew when I have a friend who wants a brew, currently I make two 250ml brews.

Does anyone have a good recipe that has an output of around 500ml?

Thanks

Gareth


----------



## Johey (Oct 12, 2019)

You can check the Hoffmann recipe. He explains it for a 30/500 brew. I use it regularly and it's ok for me.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

You'll still have to dial in for a larger volume even if you end up using a different technique. In general, if you're only making larger volumes occasionally, I'd just make two. Avoids wasting time and coffee. Pick up another v60 and do them at the same time even


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

ok, thanks both very much, that's great.


----------

